# Round 2 slot cars have arrived!



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

I just received notice from Round 2 Corp that cars have arrived.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Kool!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Great News, but which ones???


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

finally!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*snoopy dance*


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Which ones??????


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

wooohoooo! i'm dying to see if there's anything to this:

http://www.kensclassicslots.com/shop/showProd.asp?prod=30070

and this:

http://www.kensclassicslots.com/shop/showProd.asp?prod=30071

--rick


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Dukes of Hazzard, Bowtie Brigade and Mopar Mania plus Deluxe Pit Kits....


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

wow, gonna be alot of money to come up with at one time.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

The images of the T-Bird and the 55 Chevy were used to show the new artwork for the Round2 Auto World X-Traction and Thunderjet 500 packaging. 

These might be a teaser for what is to come later down the pipe from Round2...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Pictures are on Rond2 web site*

http://round2corp.com/

Marty


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Marty said:


> http://round2corp.com/
> 
> Marty


 It looks like the deluxe pit kit bodies are painted. I thought they were going to be clear?

Dan


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

...or raw white?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> ...or raw white?


 from the Round 2 website (didn't see 'raw white' mentioned)...

10. What about Pit Kits? Will you still sell them? 

Yes, we will. We have ordered them for both Thunderjets and X-Traction and they should be in our warehouse by January 1, 2006. We have also ordered “Deluxe Pit Kits.” These will contain all the parts that go into making a slot car (basically a slot car model kit) and will also include a limited edition clear body. *VERY COOL*!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*didn't see 'raw white' mentioned*



> didn't see 'raw white' mentioned


:lol:


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey guys....Tom Lowe here....China made a mistake and shot the bodies in "raw white". I thought they looked pretty good so accepted them. After checking them out, let me know if you want them shot in white or clear next time. Let me know which bodies I should use too.

By the way, the regualr pit kits and the Dukes jewel cases are SOLD OUT already. The clam packs are AWESOME!


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Tom,

Nice job! I look forward to receiving my shipments and making all my customers happy!

You are to be commended for putting you heart and soul into this hobby. It takes alot of hard work and patience but the rewards are well worth it. You will find that some of your biggest supporters are right here - at Hobby Talk.

Looking forward to more updates on new products and hopefully some type of "Slot Fest" in the near future. 

Jeff Clemence


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tlowe said:


> Hey guys....Tom Lowe here....China made a mistake and shot the bodies in "raw white". I thought they looked pretty good so accepted them. After checking them out, let me know if you want them shot in white or clear next time. Let me know which bodies I should use too.


Tom - I'd certainly buy a lot more of the forthcoming Nascar bodies if they came undecorated. I'll no doubt buy all the finished ones (especially if they are fully licensed) but Nascar repaints are very in vogue lately and there will always be more after-market decals for conversion than even the most commited manufacturer could make 'official' versions of!

This is a big ask, but I think there are chats on this forum every wednesday. It would be fantastc if you could dip into a future one of those. The guys here can be impatient for new product and a little too critical at times but that all comes from being passionate about slot cars, and there is gratitude and appreciation in (roughly) equal measure.

Absolutely we are the type of people you should be aiming at!


Mon


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Tom,
> 
> Nice job! I look forward to receiving my shipments and making all my customers happy!
> 
> ...


I'm in the UK - could we sort out something with regard to shipping out the DOH set? I intend to review some of the new stuff, see if I can't get Round2 on the map over here!!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Different Body*

Looking at the pics, the cop car is different from the AFX Caprices used back then. Perhaps a different year? I hope the lightbar has entries underneath so a cop car chassis can be put in.........if not, will have to do some dremelling.

Also, Montoya....... I'll be making my order soon. If you wish, I can get an extra case of DOH cars (I'm guessing there are 3 of each car in a case) to ship to you.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

I prefer clear thanks. White windows don't do it for me and faux blue or grey doesn't hold much appeal either after the fact over white. Otherwise the other factory bodies would not come clear but rather "painted" windows. Do that and see how people feel.


From the inside out, if I make tape stencils for the windows and paint the inside I have one tough paint job proteced by a thick clear shell. I remove the tape and have perfect clear windows.

Don't get me wrong, I love the concept but I much prefer clear to white.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

are these in stock yet? I go to the website and they all say they don;t have them?
What's the deal?


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

where the pictures that everyone talking about clear or white just seeing old sides with nothing new


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

I love the "deluxe pit kit". Will definitely pick some up. :thumbsup: 

Don't really care if they are clear or "raw white".....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> I prefer clear thanks. White windows don't do it for me and faux blue or grey doesn't hold much appeal either after the fact over white. Otherwise the other factory bodies would not come clear but rather "painted" windows. Do that and see how people feel.
> 
> 
> From the inside out, if I make tape stencils for the windows and paint the inside I have one tough paint job proteced by a thick clear shell. I remove the tape and have perfect clear windows.
> ...


I'm not sure, but from looking at the pictures, it appears that the windows are a separate clear piece...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> The clam packs are AWESOME


Tom, I couldn't agree more. While the cubes are nice for collectors who like to create little pyramids from these in their basements the new blister packs are going to be a *major *improvement for retailers and for collectors of other slot cars (Tomy, Tyco, LL, etc.) who display unopened blister packs on their wall, on nails or hooks. 

I can't tell you how many times I've seen the cubes piled on the top shelf of a peg rack, out of reach of young kids (which can be a good thing) or piled on the bottom shelf of a peg rack where they are hard to see and the "old kids" have to bend over to reach them. The larger graphics on the blister packaging add a lot of visual punch too. 

The raw white body on the deluxe pit kits doesn't bother me. The deluxe kits are a lot more elaborate than what I expected. I was thinking a standard pit kit with a body and we're getting a complete unassembled car. Very cool.

Well done Tom.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

ParkRNDL said:


> I'm not sure, but from looking at the pictures, it appears that the windows are a separate clear piece...
> 
> --rick


I can live with that. White makes a great base coat color to work with.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

dlw said:


> Looking at the pics, the cop car is different from the AFX Caprices used back then. Perhaps a different year? I hope the lightbar has entries underneath so a cop car chassis can be put in.........if not, will have to do some dremelling.
> 
> Also, Montoya....... I'll be making my order soon. If you wish, I can get an extra case of DOH cars (I'm guessing there are 3 of each car in a case) to ship to you.


Thank you for the offer. What I need is one of each car for my own use and the DOH track set (in due course) for a review I'd possibly like to write.

If any out there would like to review any of the R2 product, I'll be sure to get it published in the main UK journal but bear in mind they only take exclusives. Naturally you would get a named credit too.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Thank you for the offer. What I need is one of each car for my own use and the DOH track set (in due course) for a review I'd possibly like to write.
> 
> If any out there would like to review any of the R2 product, I'll be sure to get it published in the main UK journal but bear in mind they only take exclusives. Naturally you would get a named credit too.


 Deane,
Why don't you just buy them off e-bay







? Buds HO has the 4 car DOH set listed for $45 BIN and he ships international...

Plus he has the new AW 6 car Bowtie and Mopar Mania sets for $60 BIN...

http://search-desc.ebay.com/search/search.dll?sofocus=bs&sbrftog=1&catref=C6&rd=0&frpp=50&from=R10&satitle=a.w.&sacat=-1%26catref%3DC6&bs=Search&fts=2&fsop=1%26fsoo%3D1&coaction=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search&sadis=200&fpos=53222&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&seller=1&sass=budshocarsinc

Not to be outdone, there's jewelslots selling the Mopar Mania for $52.99 BIN for a 6 car set which breaks down to $8.83 per car, retail... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mopar-Mania-Complete-Set-6-cars-Xtraction-Auto-World_W0QQitemZ6066781242QQihZ009QQcategoryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> Deane,
> Why don't you just buy them off e-bay][/QUOTE]
> 
> likely I will. But I'm looking for a sweet deal on the DOH race set (with track, controllers etc) as opposed to the 4-car set.
> ...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> likely I will. But I'm looking for a sweet deal on the DOH race set (with track, controllers etc) as opposed to the 4-car set.
> 
> 
> dw


 Whatever... 

I guess I misread your earlier post:

'What I need is one of each car for my own use AND the DOH track set...".

Tower Hobbies has the track set being released in September and Kens Classic Slots says it's coming out in August. Regardless, it looks like you have a couple months to line up that 'sweet deal' and write your review...


----------

